# SLO to LA



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Thinking about doing a San Luis Obispo to Los Angeles ride. We'll take the Amtrak to SLO then ride back from there. 

Not in a hurry, probably ride around SLO for a day and then make it a three day ride back to LA.

Trying to find a good route. There are some good books out there on the subject but I would like to get some info from some people on this site that have done it. 

Looking for good (cheap hotels), restaurants, places to stop for a beer (or two).

Any recommendations?


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

Madonna Inn...

but no seriously, i have been thinking of doing a Santa Barbara to El Segundo, so let me know if you do this and i may join you part of the way


----------



## jonnymanbikes (Aug 9, 2011)

Stop in Buellton at the Firestone brewery.
I stay in SLO often and usually end up at the Comfort inn on Monterray street.
Usually about $89


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*Some Ideas for SLO to Santa Barbara*

We do this ride quite often. Here are some ideas: 

You will note that I am recommending Hwy 1/Hwy 101 for most of the way and NOT Hwy 154. 154 is just too busy and has a number of places with little or no shoulder plus tight curves. None of us ever use that Hwy.

Lodging in SLO: Sands Suites & Motel. Just off the 101 on Monterey St. Very nice, affordable and it's quite close to Amtrac. Plus there are a number of restaurants and bars within walking distance.

The route to Hwy 1
Take a right out of the motel onto Monterey St. Straight on Monterey several blocks to Johnson. Left on Johnson for one block to Higuera, then a right on Higuera. Follow Higuera for about 3 miles. It changes names to Ontario after you cross under the 101, and is the southbound frontage road for the 101. Stay on Ontario until it dead ends at Avila Beach Dr. Make a left, then a first right onto Shell Beach Rd. This right is BEFORE you cross under the 101. Stay on Shell Beach Rd for several miles through Shell Beach and Pismo Beach. Eventually you will come to a fork with a stop sign. Take the right which is Dolliver/Hwy1. 

The route to Hwy 135 and a Break
Stay on Hwy 1 for about 15 miles to Guadalupe. There is a gas station/C-store on the left as you enter Guadalupe that will let you use their facilities. Good place for a break. Get back on Hwy 1 and go for 10 miles until you reach Hwy 135. Veer left onto Hwy 135 (not right to stay on Hwy 1). Go for about 2 miles and make a right onto Harris Grade Rd.

Harris Grade to Lompoc and Lunch
You will climb for several miles on Harris Grade Rd to about 1200 ft, then descend into Lompoc. As you enter Lompoc, Harris Grade Rd will merge with Hwy 1. Keep going straight on Hwy 1 (which is called H St) until you get to Ocean Ave, where you will make a left to stay on Hwy 1. But just 1/2 block past Ocean on H St there is a very good Deli/Lunch place that has great bkfst burritos and bkfst sandwitches. Good place for lunch.

Hwy 1 to Gaviota and a Break
Stay on Hwy 1 out of Lompoc. You will shortly encounter a 15 mile never-ending, but gradual climb, then descend for a couple miles when you will veer left onto Hwy 101 South. It's about 3 miles on 101 to the Gaviota rest stop. No food, but good facilities and outdoor picnic tables for a Break.

Gaviota to the Golf Course and a Break
Stay on Hwy 101 for 20 miles to the Hollister exit (where cyclists must exit). Take the offramp and make a hard right. There is a beautiful golf course with a nice snack bar and outdoor tables for a break.

The Golf Course to a Dive Motel
You can stay on Hollister Ave which will eventually turn into State St. There is a cheap, old, but clean motel called the Holiday Lodge on upper State St, which goes for $50 a night. It's not the best, but has a very accommodating manager, and is quite convenient to some cheap restaurants and dive bars on State.

p.s. Assuming you leave SLO at about 7:00, you will get into Santa Barbara at about 2:00pm. If you like climbing, you will have ample time, and I would highly recommend your doing Gibralter, if you've not done it before. It's a cat 1 climb and Summerson lists it as being in the top 100 of US climbs. Let me know if you need details.

Good Luck!!


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Bill70J said:


> We do this ride quite often. Here are some ideas:
> 
> You will note that I am recommending Hwy 1/Hwy 101 for most of the way and NOT Hwy 154. 154 is just too busy and has a number of places with little or no shoulder plus tight curves. None of us ever use that Hwy.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for all the info. Have you gone any further south than Santa Barbara?


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*No, But I have Friends Who Have done SB to LA*

I'll be riding with them tomorrow am and will ask for their ideas on the best route - then post tomorrow pm. 

Also I forgot to mention that last time I did the Santa Barbara ride - two weeks ago - the Hollister exit off 101 was closed for road work. No worries, as you can simply take the next exit, make a right at the top of the ramp, then the first left to get onto Hollister. It's just that you'll just miss the golf course break that features breathtaking views of the Pacific.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Bill70J said:


> I'll be riding with them tomorrow am and will ask for their ideas on the best route - then post tomorrow pm.


That's great, I appreciate all your input.


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*A Little Help for Santa Barbara to LA*

Well, I asked a riding compadre this morning about biking from Santa Barbara to LA. He has done it several times, but was not too helpful on specific directions, except to say that the Googlemaps route is spot-on.

I have done the ride south from Santa Barbara as far as Carpenteria, so will offer my thoughts on that short stretch. I have also done the Strand from Santa Monica to the Beach Cities - as I would imagine you have also - and would vouch for that as being the best route available. That leaves the stretch from Caprinteria to Santa Monica, which requires riding the 101 frontage road, then 101 South, then surface streets, then Hwy 1 (PCH), which takes you to the Strand. Hopefully Googlemaps will do you good for this stretch.

Santa Barbara to Carpenteria. 
This is pretty straightforward. Take State Street south until it dead ends into Cabrillo. Left on Cabrillo. It changes names several times, and there are a couple of turns and traffic circles, but just stay right ( paralleling 101) and you can’t go wrong. When you get to Ortega Hill Rd, which I am guessing is about 4 miles from State, look to your right and there will be a bike path. Take that in order to stay off of a nasty, narrow stretch of the frontage road. The bike path will eventually take you back to the frontage road, where you will make a right. Continue for several miles until you hit Santa Ynez. Make a right, cross over the 101, then make a left onto Carpenteria Ave. This takes you into downtown Carpenteria, where there are a number of break possibilities. Continue on Carpenteria and follow Googlemaps from here.

Good luck, and I hope you end up doing the ride. Keep me informed. I would be interested in joining you, if schedules allow, and you’re also interested. 

Lastly, I also thought about an alternative that would make the SLO - Santa Barbara trip an interesting two day affair. If interested I could add more detail, but in summary, you would go only as far as Buellton on day 1, but you would add the Figueroa Mtn (East) climb at the end of the day. It’s also a cat 1 climb which is well worth doing if you haven’t done it before. This would also provide a more scenic ride versus the Hwy 1 stretch out of Lompoc. If you stay in Buellton, there’s a quite nice Motel 6 which is quite convenient to Solvang. From the motel, just jump onto the 246 and within 6 miles you have a huge choice of quality restaurants, bars, and breakfast places. The following day, you would be only about 55 miles from Santa Barbara, so could definitely do Gibralter as well.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Bill,

You have some really good info. I think it would be a good idea if you did go along as you could show us all the good routes and alternate hill rides. It looks like we have a couple people from this forum that would like to go. I have two buddies that would love to do the ride also.

As I get closer to putting this together I'll post on here and see what kind of schedule we can work out.

Again, thanks for the the great information.


----------

